# Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Trieste Chronograph!



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

That's like the utlimate Hydrocarbon! |>

*Ti / SS construction* (of Ti series) + *HEV* (of Aligator) + *WR 600m* + chronograph with screwdown *pusher operateable @ 600m* + *new dial design* + all the other *goodies of a hydrocarbon*!

its all  just to think about it

its limited to *1000* sample of it

my question is ... where to sign up? :-d

questions: 

will it be T < 25 or T < 100?
whats the white dial be like?
show us the caseback!
p.s. information and photo ripped off from *here*


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi stockae,

I heard that the Trieste is T25, and that it will be the final model utilizing the current(original) Hydrocarbon case. This is why Ball wanted to make this model extra special. ;-)

I like! :-!


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

what's next? (after the hydrocarbon case??? :-s )



sukispop said:


> Hi stockae,
> 
> I heard that the Trieste is T25, and that it will be the final model utilizing the current(original) Hydrocarbon case. This is why Ball wanted to make this model extra special. ;-)
> 
> I like! :-!


----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey guys. In any case, this is a nice balance of GTLS on the dial! |>










Photo by Jorge Merino (TZ)


----------



## sukispop (Nov 13, 2006)

stockae92 said:


> what's next? (after the hydrocarbon case??? :-s )


Hi stockae,

I'm just guessing at this point, but I'm under the impression that Ball Watch is going to re-vamp the Hydrocarbon case(and possibly the bracelet). 
Of course, we won't know until Ball makes an announcement about it. ;-)



HockeyBrand said:


> Hey guys. In any case, this is a nice balance of GTLS on the dial! |>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Brandon,

It certainly is! I love that dial layout...and reading the time appears to be very easy, even with the chronograph subdials, thanks to the way that Ball utilizes the tritium tubes(full Arabic numbers, orange tube markers on the subdials, green elsewhere...very legible!). :-!


----------



## ballwatch (Apr 3, 2007)




----------



## HockeyBrand (Sep 6, 2007)

Jeremy points out that this is the first time that they have used the "*small gtls numerals*" on a watch. Eight numerals on this one!

Good chance that we shall see more of this use on future designed models! :-!


----------



## yautjarekcah (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice!!
Pusher button operational at 600m depth?!!


----------



## hassiman (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Numeric face upgrade for older EH Chronos?*

I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for Ball to offer a upgrade for owners of the regular Hydro Ti Chrono to the numeraled face less the Trieste logo under the second hand.:-s I am sure many Chrono owners would be willing to pay for such an upgrade.. I know I would. :-! But the screw-down pushers are another thing. A friend has an Ocean Dweller and the knurlled stem wears away at his skin... The EH Chronos stem and pushers are smooth.. the screw-down versions of the pushers are not.<|


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Numeric face upgrade for older EH Chronos?*



hassiman said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't be possible for Ball to offer a upgrade for owners of the regular Hydro Ti Chrono to the numeraled face less the Trieste logo under the second hand.:-s I am sure many Chrono owners would be willing to pay for such an upgrade.


depends on price ;-)

but of course, i can wait for 15- 20 yr until the tritium tubes on the dial are at the end of their service :-d


----------



## Winston Wolf (Jan 30, 2008)

Anyone know the when this will be available and what the list price will be?


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

> I think estimated list is 3730 Swiss Francs


Reference from here


----------



## topcat30093 (Jan 13, 2008)

Great looking watch


----------



## Escapement1 (Jun 28, 2007)

That's a steep price increase though:roll:


----------



## jhess (Sep 3, 2007)

Please call you AD now and reserve one of these. Like the Alligator, (our first watch with Helium escape valve) this is going to be one of those that will sell out very quickly.

We have 1000 worldwide. Less than 250 for usa market. And yes, the buttons work underwater.

This is not a sales post. Just fair warning.

Call your AD and reserve one if you want one.

This is stunning watch.

(Also take a look at the new Diver's watch
 and the big big big 46 mm Aviator watch with T-100)

Jeffrey Hess
BALLWATCHUSA


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

What are the dimensions of this beast?


----------

